# New Workstation [i5 2500, H67] Intel Integrated Video Query



## teneightypea (Apr 1, 2011)

I am planning on setting up a new workstation based on Intel i5 and the H67 chipset for the motherboard; likely an Intel motherboard.

Current component list is:

Motherboard:- Intel DH67CL
CPU:- Intel i5 2500
RAM:- Corsair 4GB Dual Channel (CMV4GX3M2A1333C9) (x2)
OS HDD:- Intel x25M SSD (likely 80GB)
Data HDD:- Seagate 2TB (x2)
PSU:- Undecided
Case:- Undecided

The reason I liked the H67 chipset is the integrated video feature; the chip can output HDMI & DVI-D at the same time without the need for a dedicated PCIe x16 GFX card.

The work I am planning to do is not going to require any 3D or heavy performance which is why I'd like to stick to the integrated graphics.

My question is regarding any success or problems you have had with the new Intel integrated graphic chips. Have you been able to output to two monitors (both 1920x1080) successfully?

I have had a snoop around (before registering this account) and noticed a few issues with Intel integrated video support especially regarding GEM, KMS, DRI. I did see this also: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852 but think it will be a while before things are usable.

Am I best to stick with Linux until driver support catches up? I am fairly keen to stay away from purchasing another GFX card.

*To Moderators* I did notice this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=129631 but didn't want to hijack. Please move mine into his if it is too similar.


----------

